# mac leopard/vs windows vista software



## srichards (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi guys, I wanted to see if someone can help me with a paper I have to write for class. We are supposed to compare the built in software of Mac Leopard and Windows Vista. We care comparing the audio, graphic, video and office editing software. Mainly I just need someone to help point me in the direction of where I can find this information on the web. I have researched and researched but I am not coming up with anything that can help me. I would appreciate you pointing me in the right direction. Thanks!


----------



## symphonix (Jun 22, 2008)

The Mac software you'd be interested in is Mac OS X (Leopard) and iLife (iPhoto, iMovie, GarageBand, iWeb, iDVD). Their official sites are http://www.apple.com/macosx/ and http://www.apple.com/ilife/. For office software, you might also be looking at iWork, however Macs ship with only a trial version of iWork; http://www.apple.com/iwork 

Windows Vista's official site is here: http://www.microsoft.com/windows/products/windowsvista/default.aspx

Much like Apple, MS has included a Movie editing and photo management program, as well as Windows Media Player and so on. However, as with Apple's iWork, MS Office is not "built-in".


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 22, 2008)

The only thing that comes with Windows right now is WordPad, which is a basic word processor that can open and save .doc and .rtf files.  Something similar to that on Mac OS X would be TextEdit, although I think TextEdit can save in some other formats that WordPad cannot.


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 22, 2008)

Also, Windows comes with Microsoft Paint which is a basic painting program.  I don't know of anything that comes included with Mac OS X for painting (though I could be wrong, especially on Leopard).


----------

